# how to connect Nokia 1100 to PC



## varunone (Aug 29, 2005)

Can somebody tell me how to connect nokia 1100 to pc.
and what else can be done with phone and what are the precautions should be taken while doing this.
thanks
varun


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 29, 2005)

hai mate... well come to the forum....


well at the service center they do use some thing to connect the phone for servicing.... but with normal computer & data cable... hmm i dont think that u can connect it...


----------



## cvvikram (Aug 29, 2005)

Yup even i dont think that Data Cable is supported by Nokia 1100


----------



## sunny0384 (Aug 29, 2005)

*prob sloved!!!!!!!!!*

there is a special cable comes to connect phones like 1100,1108,3310........... ,this cable is diff frm other data cables and is not readily available in market, if u got the cable just remove the battery frm the backside n connect the cable to urs flash mem. using this u can edit urs picture messages etc.........


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 29, 2005)

suny said:
			
		

> if u got the cable just remove the battery frm the backside n connect the cable to urs flash mem. using this u can edit urs picture messages etc.........



pls explain in details....


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 29, 2005)

> there is a special cable comes to connect phones like 1100,1108,3310........... ,this cable is diff frm other data cables and is not readily available in market, if u got the cable just remove the battery frm the backside n connect the cable to urs flash mem. using this u can edit urs picture messages etc.........



i dont thin there is any special data cable for that

is there any ?


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 29, 2005)

> there is a special cable comes to connect phones like 1100,1108,3310........... ,this cable is diff frm other data cables and is not readily available in market, if u got the cable just remove the battery frm the backside n connect the cable to urs flash mem. using this u can edit urs picture messages etc.........



YES. u r talkin on an interestin' topic which everybody 'd like to know in details.

do share it with us.


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 29, 2005)

I think these types of cable are only available with the service centre people.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 29, 2005)

No, I dont think we can connect to PC. But I am not sure. 

_
Moved here _


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes!
U can connect these phones to pc using special kind data cables.
I too hv one such cable for my Nokia 2100.
Its a cable which u hv to fit between Battery and mobile.
Actually first u remove battery from mobile, fit the battery in that data cable, fit that part of cable in which the battery is set into the phone.
U can see there is some pins inside the phone under the battery, thats the exact place where the front part of data cable is connected.
And u can use s/w like LOGO MANAGER and many other available on net for transfering ringtones, logos, changing security code, etc...


----------



## desertwind (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes, you can connect these phones.

I do have a cable for Nokia 3310, and i used it a long time ago. Such cables are available for 1100 too.

You need to remove the battery, place one end of the cable to the phone and place the battery over it. and it just works like any other datacable, u can edit ur ringtones, picture and text messages etc


----------



## desertwind (Aug 29, 2005)

*www.celtoc.com/usb_data_cable_NOKIA_1100_open.jpg

It looks like this


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 29, 2005)

Very true.
And mine cable for 2100 is a serial one...
I got it in 500 /- with a CD full of many ringtones and LOGO MANAGER s/w.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 2, 2005)

this type of connection is called as F-Bus connection. you can do stuff like backup ur phonebook, change op logos, transfer ringers, backup messages, upload pic msgs etc. the usb connector cable is available for about rs.350 and the serial one for about rs.150. you can get these easily in electronic market of ur local city. you wont get an original nokia tho!


----------



## khandu (Sep 2, 2005)

Yes,

Cable for 2100, 3310 are available easily.. 500 is heck expensive.. can get u cheaper.. 

1100 Was also available but now it is extremly hard to find..


----------



## varunone (Sep 27, 2005)

thanks to all who did post for this post.
all your suggestions are great.
but mine Nokia 1100 is stolen.
so i will buy another one.
thanks
varun


----------



## Bomb (Sep 28, 2005)

I think such cables r called dku or dk5 cables.
Not very sure....


----------



## desertwind (Sep 29, 2005)

no, dku-5 and dku-2 cables are meant to connect phones with pop port.
Have a look here
*DKU-5*
*mobile.brando.com.hk/image/USBcable-DKU-5.jpg
*DKU-2*
*mobile.brando.com.hk/image/USBcable-DKU-2.jpg


----------

